# Edge Carbon Composite Clinchers 38/45/68C



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Tip of the hat to Richard at www.prowheelbuilder.com. He's built 4 custom wheelsets for me this year. He's a great guy and a real wheel guru.

It started with a set of 45C / American Classic / Sapim CX Ray blk. After a couple of fast training rides I was hooked so I pulled the trigger on a set of 38C / PowerTap SL+ / Sapim CX Ray blk. Then my tt bike was beckening for a set of 68C / AC / CX Ray blk. which just arrived - WOW! these hoops are incredibly FAST!

*68C / American Classic / Sapim CX Ray blk.*








*45C / American Classic / Sapim CX Ray blk*
















*38C / PowerTap SL+ / Sapim CX Ray blk*








*68C / AC / CX Ray blk.*
















:thumbsup:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW! those look amazing!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Dude,*

Can I come work for you?
4 wheels x $$$$ = $$$$$$$

Glad someone can buy these - I'll take any leftover wheels your no longer using.

Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## blackbox (Oct 12, 2005)

Amazing Collection!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

KMan said:


> Can I come work for you?
> 4 wheels x $$$$ = $$$$$$$
> Glad someone can buy these - I'll take any leftover wheels your no longer using.
> Michael
> www.MLKimages.com


Sorry Cosmo, but I had to sell every spare wheelset I had to aquire these little gems.
All my 08 race wheels went on eBay including a set of Bora Ultra's, Zipp 404t's, 2 sets of Reynolds DV46's. 
I'm done with tubies. These carbon clinchers are da Bomb :thumbsup:


----------



## john11f (Mar 19, 2009)

can you tell me more about EDGE wheels? paticularly cliinchers. o'm building an eriksen custom and my LBS is convincing me to get the 45 clinchers.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Edge makes what I and most other builders consider the finest carbon rims available. 
Make sure that the builder at your lbs has experience building with them. They reqire higher spoke tensions than conventional wheels. Edges built under tension will feel like garbage. Assuming that your wheels are well built they are some of the strongest, lightest, and best riding wheels available.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

That TT rig is crying out for some SRAM 1090-R2C


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

rhauf: could you please write some reviews/diferences between 38 and 45 edge rims. Just considering which one to pick.
Also why u done with tubies? its better for carbon wheels imho, cause there is some pressure limit for carbon clinchers and tubies has also better ride performance.
Thnx.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rds1976 said:


> rhauf: could you please write some reviews/diferences between 38 and 45 edge rims. Just considering which one to pick.
> Also why u done with tubies? its better for carbon wheels imho, cause there is some pressure limit for carbon clinchers and tubies has also better ride performance.
> Thnx.


All things considered, If I had to choose only one set of wheels, I'd opt for the 45C. It is a newer design and actually weighs the same as the 38C. I do experience slightly more cross wind affect with the 45s but I also feel the 45s to be able to hold top end speed slightly better than the 38C. Edge claims that the 45C is a more aerodynamic design than the 38C and I don't dispute this claim. Having said that, I am very happy I chose the 38C for my powertap/training setup. Hard to argue with a sub 1500gr. powertap wheelset. The sub 1300gr. 45C wheelset are my race wheels.

Why am I "done with tubulars"? Personal choice. I turned 50 this year and I've held a racing licence since I was 19. In those 30+ years I've always been a total gear geek and I've owned pretty much every type of wheel both tubular and clincher. Although I agree that for absolute uncomprimised performance, tubulars are superior to clinchers. In the real world, the only time I used my tubulars was on race day. That was fine when I was younger and would participate in 30+ races every season. Now, at my ripe old age and with the advances in clincher & tire tech, I think my money is much better invested in wheels I will actually use on a daily basis, rather than a fancy set of tubulars that spend more time in a wheel bag than on my bike. YMMV HTH


----------



## rds1976 (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm just riding corima's aero+ wheels (45mm rim) - tubular, but looking for any more versatile wheels and a bit laterally stiffer. With edge 1.xx tubular DT equiped (190's) I can get wheels under1.100g or equiped with tune|extralite hubs even under 1kg.

So I'm not sure choosing edge 1.45 rimm will get any differences with my current Corimas. Also considering Zipp 255(202) rim custom build wheels.

Btw is climbing the same with both wheels?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

rds1976 said:


> i'm just riding corima's aero+ wheels (45mm rim) - tubular, but looking for any more versatile wheels and a bit laterally stiffer. With edge 1.xx tubular DT equiped (190's) I can get wheels under1.100g or equiped with tune|extralite hubs even under 1kg.
> 
> So I'm not sure choosing edge 1.45 rimm will get any differences with my current Corimas. Also considering Zipp 255(202) rim custom build wheels.
> 
> Btw is climbing the same with both wheels?


Edge 45s with Sapim spokes and Tune mig70/Mag180 hubs in a 20/24 weigh 1040.


----------

